# Sargent 2-14-15



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Got the the beach around 7am to find a flat calm surf and crystal clear water, the worst conditions in the world when your targeting red and drum in the surf. Got some rods set out with cut crab and the waiting began. It was a slow bite all day but we managed to catch some big drum, bull reds, and a cooler full of nice whiting. We had a big group of people come down and everyone had fun so I guess it was a good day. I was planing to stay and fish till today, but my mom passed away Sunday morning so I rushed home. This will probably be my last trip for a while because I have to get her affairs in order and its gonna take some time.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

More pics


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice. Yeah that clear water had it slow. Glad yall duked it out


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks like a good time! Congrats!


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

John,

So sorry to hear about losing your Mother. Prayers sent for you and your family. Glad you found a few fish.

Kindest Regards,
Tom


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Man. We been hitting the surf last THREE weekend in a row with live crab that we catch and fishing a minimum of 4 hours and on the incoming tide. Baits in 1st and 2nd guts and catching nothing but cabbage weed and whiting and hard heads. Starting to think Surfside sucks for black drum. Did well on reds and shark last year but the winter has been horrible. Used to catch them on the inside of the Freeport jetties pretty good in March. Nothing showing up where we are at. Drove most of the beach and it literally looks all the same as far as terrain goes. Getting frustrating! May have to make the long haul and try HI or Matagorda because things just not working out where we are spending our time and money!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

condolences on the loss of your mother


----------



## Cold Beer (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice catching Sharkchum. I was out there last Wednesday. We fished in the cut. Caught some black drum and nice whiting too. Wife caught a nice sheepshead. Sorry to hear about losing your mother. Prayers sent my friend.


----------



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

Lord be with you and yours. The fish will still be there.


----------



## Cold Beer (Sep 19, 2009)

I've never met Sharkchum, but I've learned alot about fishing from his posts. I always enjoy seeing his pics and reading his posts. Again, sorry for your loss. We all hope to be reading your posts and seeing your pics real soon. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## chris3403 (Dec 28, 2013)

Same here, I've never met Sharkchum but I hope to someday. I try and always look for his posts. 
Sharkchum, Johnny, Sorry to hear about the loss of your Mother.


----------



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

thanks for posting chum... condolences...


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

You are a fish catching machine. Condolences and prayers on the loss of your mother.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Sorry for the loss of your mother.


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. Prayers to you and your family


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

You give a lot and continue to give even in the face of loss and adversity. You are a kind and generous man. My prayers go to you and your family.


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

Condolences to you and your family Shark Chum


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

sorry chum


----------



## Dhn121 (Aug 15, 2014)

Sharkchum ...sorry for your lost. Time will heal all pains.


----------



## Shark_Reeler (Aug 16, 2014)

Very good report Chum! Sorry to hear about your Mother. God Bless.


----------



## Jetty Rat (Feb 16, 2015)

That's tough about your mom. Great pics, hope you get back at it soon!


----------

